# ما تعريف المعجزة



## ilyas (2 مارس 2009)

تحية طيبة وبعد
ارجو الرد باختصار شديد على سؤالي
1- ما تعريف المعجزة في المسيحية 
2- ما تعريف المعجزة في الاسلام
3- ما الفرق بينهما 
اريد رد منهجي كالمستخدم في الموسوعات كلة ومعناها لغة واصطلاح 
ولكم مني الف شكر


----------



## الرب حصني (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: الياس يطلب الرد*



ilyas قال:


> تحية طيبة وبعد
> ارجو الرد باختصار شديد على سؤالي
> 1- ما تعريف المعجزة في المسيحية
> 2- ما تعريف المعجزة في الاسلام
> ...



*سلام المسيح 

انا هقولك تعريف المعجزة فى المسيحية 

هى اظهار قدرة الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح حيث تكون اعمال خارقة وذو فائدة للناس ولايقدر الانسان العادى على فعلها وهى تعبر عن تتدخل اللة فى حياتنا بناء على صلوتنا اذا هو الة يستجيب للبشر والاهم من ذلك هو الة حقيقى 

وهى تحتاج صوم وصلاة وثقة كبيرة فى الله  وجهاد روحى كبير 
*
*سلام المسيح 
*


----------



## لي شربل (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: الياس يطلب الرد*

*مرحبا الياس
1- هل بالاسلام معجزات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بلييييييييييز حكينا اياها مو سمعت عنها للحين .

2- المسيحية حسب علمي لا يوجد بها تعريفات 
فالمسيحية تؤمن بقدرة الرب ياللي مو يحدها اي اشي لذا الرب 
يعتني بشعبه ويعطينا ما نحتاج اليه واكثر 
وهذه العطايا ينظر لها كمعجزات 
لان العطايا يا للي يعطينا الرب اياها تفوق العقول 
فمن غيره يقيم الموتى ويشفي المرضى ويعطي كل العطايا الحسنه
مسيحنا أخي فوق الزمان ولا تعبر عنه الكلمات .

3- رجاء محبة اطرح عن ذهنك التعريفات والكلمات والمعاني 
واعطي قلبك الفرص ليعرف الرب ويعظمه .

الرب القدوس هو صانع العجائب ورحمته من جيل لجيل لكل من يطلبونه لا تقسي قلبك 
وافتح للرب قلبك وهو وحده يرشدك في طريق معرفته ومحبته .

*​


----------



## Star Online (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: الياس يطلب الرد*

اخي في البشرية الياس
اتمني ان تقرأ هذا الكتاب وهو أكذوبة الأعجاز العلمي في القران
http://www.alkalema.net/meracl/index.htm

واتمني ان اعرف ما معني انك تريد الردود باختصار شديد وفي الوقت نفسه تريد رد منهجي كالمستخدم في الموسوعات.

الرب يباركك حبيبي واتمني ان تقف مع نفسك وتسأل لماذا انت موجود هنا ؟؟

تحياتي​


----------



## انت الفادي (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: الياس يطلب الرد*

*المعجزة هي عمل شئ خارق خارج عن قدرات البشر بما لا يدع مجال للتأويل او للشك..
كمثال:
شفاء المولود اعمي.. فهي معجزة لا يقدر احد ان يشكك فيها فالمولود اعمي هو معروف لكل الناس بأنه اعمي.. 
مثال اخر:
اقامة الموتي مثال لعازر الذي اقامه السيد المسيح بعد ان بقي في القبر اربعة ايام.
اذن فالمعجزة يجب ان تكون شئ خارق و خارج عن نطاق القدرات البشرية.
و ايضا يجب ان تكون بشكل واضح و صريح و علني مما لا يجعل مجال للشك  و التأويل.
لان هدف المعجزات هو التأكيد علي حقيقة معينة.. و من غير الممكن بناء حقيقة علي شئ واهي يمكن تأويله او التشكيك فيه و الا سقطت هذه الحقيقة.
*


----------



## ilyas (4 مارس 2009)

تحية طيبة وبعد
برد انتم مش فهمين انا عايز اوصل الى ايه انا بحثت في المواقع الاسلامية ووجدت تعريفات جد مقنعة للمعجزة ومن بينها ان المعجزة عبارة عن عمل خارق للعادة (مكسرا لنواميس الكون )يظهره الله على يد احد انبيائه مخاطبا به عقول البشر لتاييده وتصديقة بانه مبعوث من عند الرب فعلا . سؤالي : هل هذا التعريف من وجهة نظر المسيحية مقبولا ولا ينقصه شئ آخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولكم مني الف تحية والف سلام


----------



## انت الفادي (5 مارس 2009)

ilyas قال:


> تحية طيبة وبعد
> برد انتم مش فهمين انا عايز اوصل الى ايه انا بحثت في المواقع الاسلامية ووجدت تعريفات جد مقنعة للمعجزة ومن بينها ان المعجزة عبارة عن عمل خارق للعادة (مكسرا لنواميس الكون )يظهره الله على يد احد انبيائه مخاطبا به عقول البشر لتاييده وتصديقة بانه مبعوث من عند الرب فعلا . سؤالي : هل هذا التعريف من وجهة نظر المسيحية مقبولا ولا ينقصه شئ آخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ولكم مني الف تحية والف سلام



*المعجزات لا تقام علي يد الانبياء فقط.. المعجزات تقام علي يد الانبياء و الملائكة و في بعض الاحيان يعمل الله المعجزة بنفسه ليظهر نفسه للناس.
و قمنا بتوضيح معني المعجزة لك و لكن لا يوجد مانع من وضع بعض المفاهيم في ملخص:
المعجزة هي:
1. شئ خارق خارج عن قدرة البشر.
2. يجب ان تتم في العلانية حتي يشهدها الناس و لا يوجد معجزة تقام في الخفاء والا ستفقد المعجزة الهدف منها.
3. يجب تؤدي غرض معين و مفيد يعود بالفائدة علي الناس او علي بعض الناس علي الاقل.. 
4. يجب ان تكون بشكل واضح و معجزة غير قابلة للتؤيل او للاختلاف فيها و في حدوثها.

و هناك العديد من الشروط ايضا.. و لكني قمت بوضع بعض الامثلة لك مسبقا في مشاركتي السابقة للتوضيح.

و الان دعنا نناقش هذه النقاط بالتفصيل:
1. شئ خارق و خارج عن قدرة لبشر حتي لا يأتي احد  و يقول هذا شئ مقدور عليه و هو مجرد قدرة تأتي بالتدريب او الممارسة.. كمثال : لا نقدر ان نسمي الانسان الذي يقوم بالصيام لمدة يومين كاملين دون اكل او شراب بأنه معجزة لانه شئ يأتي بالتدريب.. و لكن نقدر ان نقول ان هذا معجزة اذا بقي هذا الانسان بالفعل لمدة 40 يوما دون اكل او شراب.
2. يجب ان تتم في العلانية.. لان الهدف من المعجزة هو اثبات شئ معين و التأكيد علي هذا الشئ بالتأييد بالمعجزة.. لانه لا يقاد سراج و يوضع تحت السرير.. فكمثال: نفس المثال الذي بالاعلي لا يمكن ان يختفي شخص في بيته و يأتي بعد اربعين يوما و يقول اني لم اتناول طعام و الا لم يصدقه احد او علي الاقل سيترك بعض الشك .. و لكن لو كان هذا الانسان يعيش وسط الناس و الناس تري بأم عينها ان هذا الشخص لم يأكل لمدة اربعين يوما فلن يشكك احد ان هو قالها.

3. يجب ان تحقق المعجزة غرضا مفيدا للبشر بأن تقدم خدمة للبشر او فائدة.. فمثلا: ماذا استفيد من معجزة شق طير الي نصفين ثم جمعه مرة اخري؟؟ ما هي الفائدة التي عادت علي البشر من هذا؟؟ لا شئ.. و لكن شفاء مريض او فتح عين انسان اعمي هي معجزة عادت علي متلقيها فائدة و تمس قلبه مباشرة و سيشعر بالامتنان مدي حياته علي هذه العطية.. و سيبارك المشاهدين هذه المعجزة بالتهليل لشعورهم بالامل في وجود شئ حسن في وسطهم.
4. يجب ان تكون المعجزة واضحة المعالم غير قابلة للقيل و القال او التأويل ان النقض بأي شكل..كمثال: ان يأتي شخص و يقول انه دق الارض و اخرج منها الماء.. 
فهذه معجزة تثير التأويل و النقض بأن يقال مثلا ان هذا الماء تم سكبه مسبقا.. او انه عين ماء تفجرت و قام هذا الشخص بأدعاء انه هو من فجرها.. و هكذا من التعليقات.

و ان اردت تفصيلا اكثر فلا مانع لدينا يمكننا ان نضع لك امثلة من الكتاب المقدس علي كل كلمة.

*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 مارس 2009)

بارككم الرب اخوتي على الردود الجميلة.


----------



## ilyas (28 فبراير 2010)

طيب ممتاز تعرفكم دا 
ودا يخليني اطرح سؤال ثاني هل نعتبر خلق الله للكون ((للوجود)) معجزة ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 فبراير 2010)

ليس معجزه لانه عمل يخص الله وحده لانه خالق اي اعجاز في هذا

انما المعجزه هيا الخروج المؤقت بغرض الايمان و اظهار قدره الله الخروج المؤقت علي قانون الطبيعه الذي وضعه الله 

*# .................................... #*

و تكون وقتيه جدا و موجهه لشخص ما بغرض الايمان و تمجيد الله بسببها

اما الله فهو صانع العجائب الاقوي

ما رايك بهذا الرد

كافي ام ماذا

سلام


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (28 فبراير 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx6V6uN01SM


----------



## ilyas (14 مارس 2010)

انا فهمت ان اعمال الله معجزات فعندما احي الموتى واشفى الاعمى اعتبرت معجزة ؟؟؟؟ ما زلت لم اقتنع ؟ فاذا كان عمل الله (اخياء الموتى وشفاء الاعمى ) معجزة فهذا لا يسمى معجزة لانه من اتفه قدراته فلا تحدي هنا ولا نضعه في خانة المعجزة حسب كلامكم 
هل فهمتوني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Strident (14 مارس 2010)

ilyas قال:


> انا فهمت ان اعمال الله معجزات فعندما احي الموتى واشفى الاعمى اعتبرت معجزة ؟؟؟؟ ما زلت لم اقتنع ؟ فاذا كان عمل الله (اخياء الموتى وشفاء الاعمى ) معجزة فهذا لا يسمى معجزة لانه من اتفه قدراته فلا تحدي هنا ولا نضعه في خانة المعجزة حسب كلامكم
> هل فهمتوني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بصراحة لا...مش فاهمينك...

طب أقم لنا ميت كده...هات لنا نابليون مثلاً


----------

